
Artist Arrested by Detroit Police While Working on a Mural for the City - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/arts/2019/06/22/sheefy-mcfly-arrested-detroit-police-street-art/1538157001/
======
bdcravens
"The disagreement led to McFly being arrested on suspicion of resisting and
obstructing, as well as for a warrant that was previously issued for an old
parking ticket"

------
Justin_K
What's this have to do with HN?

